# Root Bound issues?



## The haze one (Jan 23, 2006)

So i was told from a source that i could very well grow three female lowriders together in a 5 gallon pot? Im not exactly shure to take their word for it or not. Im concerened that if the plants get root bound they might be negatively effected?  

I am using a wick system. So i can only fit four 5gallon pales in my closet, by the time i get the resivoirs in and the pales i have no room in my 7 by 2 closet.

Any advice?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 23, 2006)

I have always been a firm believer in one plant per pot. If something happens to one plant then you won't have intertwined roots to deal with. One dead root can cause problems for the rest that are living in my opinion.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 23, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I have always been a firm believer in one plant per pot. If something happens to one plant then you won't have intertwined roots to deal with. One dead root can cause problems for the rest that are living in my opinion.


Another way of looking at it is if you're using a four grow chamber hydro unit like mine, about 6 plants per/chamber is the fastest way to max out a crop. Using clones, I can grow 24 plants to a flowering height much faster than I could train and prune 4 in the same space. When I've had problems in the past, it's been in soil, not hydro. Because of the shared nutrients, hydro is usually either all good or all bad so the root intermixing doesn't matter.

The entire reason I did this crop this way is that my Mothers wern't large enough to get 24 clones from when I started this batch. I'm taking 24 of them from the Mothers when I put this batch into flowering. 10 days to root the cuttings and 7 and a half weeks of veggin and when I harvest this bunch, I'll start another batch flowering the next day. I can take about 100 clones at a time from the Mothers. It keeps my rooms going good. In my other set of rooms, I'm doing the 9 step flowering. One batch a week. It's getting nice and complicated now. Not much free time in the evenings. Most of it, I spend on here talkin to you folks.

I'm starting my Snow White Mothers this week. I'll take pics.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 23, 2006)

Listen to stoney...
I shouldn't have opened my big mouth when I should know better. I am proven wrong.


----------



## The haze one (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Stoney, I was trying to figure out a new system but my original is all good i will be able to get 12 plants instead of just four. Sweet deal.


----------

